# Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds errata



## EugeneZ (May 26, 2010)

*Page 6:* One possible result of the meeting with Haddin at Fire Island is that the party chases him to the troll camp. There's a Tactical Encounter link here to an encounter called "Base Camp" on page "xx" that doesn't exist. I assume the writers meant Pyramid.
*Page 24:* The Chain Lightning trap's attack is +18 vs. Endurance, which isn't a defense. I'm guessing Fortitude.


----------

